# 13 weeks. Why am I STILL so tired (and moody!)



## grumpymoo

I am really pleased and feel blessed to be pregnant, but I am so fed up of being so tired and so moody.

I am starting to wonder how on earth I am going to manage another baby and I did not worry (too much) about that before i got pregnant.

All I can think about is when I can next sleep (I go to bed at 9pm and am up at 6am with my LO), I try and have a nap before work too but I am still struggling. Its making me have less patience too which I hate. 

Is it my age, I am 38 or what? Any tips please?


----------



## mtnprotracy

Just wanted to say I feel your pain. I'm almost 15 weeks and this past week was a little better. When people ask me how I'm feeling my response is always, "tired and moody!!" Maybe the holidays will cheer us up :).


----------



## ilysilly

I'm almost 13 weeks and my energy hasn't really come back much either. I'm guessing it'll just happen later for us? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hang in there! It took me until this week, so there is hope yet ladies


----------



## grumpymoo

Feel bad for moaning about it today :blush:

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Sunshine12

Im almost 12 weeks, still have morning sickness and feel very moody and tired. I hope it goes away soon as its starting to make me really down and depressed. Im 38 too so maybe the tiredness is an age thing. Im not sure but whatever is causing it I HATE IT!! I spoke to my dad earlier today and spent most of the conversation in tears. :(


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hopefully it will lift in a few weeks - I remember that tiredness! I'm nowhere near that tired these days!


----------

